# Netflix In Hd?



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

So i found some old versions of netflix ( i believe 1.2.x), which were modified to stream netflix movies in 720/1080p HD. I actually tried 3 different apk files, all of them install just fine. But when i open the app, i get a pop up saying "New version of the application is found, you must upgrade to be able to use the application"

Is there a way to block the update check? I would love to be able to stream netflix in HD.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Fusion (Oct 4, 2011)

"The current 'HD' Netflix apps floating around xda have been proven to be nothing more than some WM Codec files copied and pasted into an android app. It was proven that they provide NO added functionality and that no changes to the app were actually made [besides rotation]. Use the 'HD' apps at your own risk, and if you have extra space to spare."

Source: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=14916801&postcount=1964


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

Fusion said:


> "The current 'HD' Netflix apps floating around xda have been proven to be nothing more than some WM Codec files copied and pasted into an android app. It was proven that they provide NO added functionality and that no changes to the app were actually made [besides rotation]. Use the 'HD' apps at your own risk, and if you have extra space to spare."
> 
> Source: http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1964


That sucks. Was hoping to stream some HD goodness lol. I should add that i was able to bypass the pop up message by hitting "update" and then quickly going back to the netflix app (had it to do it a few times before it worked). I was able to login and such, but out of all the versions i tried, i could only hear the sound. No video at all. Tried clearing data, reinstalling, rebooting etc. Nothing worked.

These are the versions i tried:

NetFlix.HiDef.Rotate.Red.v1.2.2.X.apk
NetFlix-1080p-HiDef-H264-Rotate-Red-v1.2.2.X.apk
netflixone_hidef1080p_redsea_vxxx_3.apk

Google them if you want to it a try.

Anyways, hopefully Netflix will make HD app for tablets and phones with dual core processors. Im sure touchpad can handle HD video streaming just as well as the desktop.


----------

